# SW1 - Swift Networks Group



## System (25 May 2016)

On May 25th, 2016, Stanfield Funds Management Limited (SFN) changed its name and ASX code to Swift Networks Group Limited (SW1).

http://www.swiftnetworks.com.au


----------



## greggles (17 July 2018)

Swift Networks Group has outperformed expectations with better than expected earnings growth in their FY18 preliminary results, which were released today.

EBITDA for FY18 of $2.7 million compared to $1 million in FY17, representing EBITDA growth of 166% year-on-year and $4.2 million over the last 2 years. Cash position of $3.2 million at at 30 June 2018, a 43% increase when compared with 30 June 2017.

More importantly, revenue growth has been rapid in the last 12 months. Swift's FY18 revenue was $22.3 million, having delivered annual revenue growth of 31%. As at June 2018, Swift's annualised contracted revenue increased 44% year-on-year to $15.7 million. The successful roll-out of the Company's reseller and partnership strategy delivered 43% of all new sales in FY18, with further acceleration expected in FY19.

I read elsewhere that Hartley's have recently updated their coverage on SW1 and maintain a 55c target and expect more revenue to come in FY19 from contracts secured over last 6 months due to timing issues. However, I have not personally read this report and this information is second hand although I have no reason to doubt its accuracy.

The SW1 share price finished the day at 40c, up 15.94% on yesterday's close.


----------



## System (21 February 2019)

On January 20th, 2019, Swift Networks Group Limited changed its name to Swift Media Limited.


----------



## System (14 January 2022)

On January 14th, 2022, Swift Media Limited changed its name to Swift Networks Group Limited.


----------

